# Aldara application, intravaginal



## Cathy Urbas (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how to properly code for Aldara application in the vagina? CPT 57150
Irrigation of vagina and/or application of medicament for treatment of bacterial, parasitic, or fungoid disease describes the procedure but Aldara is for viral warts. This does not seem appropriate for this reason. I have advised our physicians to consider as part of E/M Service at the appropriate level (patient brings topical ointment with them for application by physician when warts are internal; they can apply themselves when warts are external). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

